# rtadvd configuration



## Jicy (Apr 5, 2020)

Hi guys,
I am having a FreeBSD 7.3 release VM and I am trying to configure Router advertisement using rtadvd for IPv6 project.
Can anyone confirm whether FreeBSD 7.3 supports RDNSS and DNSSL options in Router ADvertisement. Also, I am giving the following commands:


```
default:\\ > /tmp/rtadvd.conf
:vltime#2592000: >> /tmp/rtadvd.conf
em1:\\ >> /tmp/rtadvd.conf
:addr=\"3ffe:501:ffff:100::\":mtu#1500:tc=default: >> /tmp/rtadvd.conf
:rtprefix=\"3ffe:501:ffff:101::\":rtplen#64:rtflags=high:rtltime#1800: >> /tmp/rtadvd.conf
```

In rtadvd configuration for interface "em1" and when I'm running it , I am able to see Router Advertisement packets in wireshark but they are displaying only the prefix information and NOT the route Information option (which is  `:rtprefix=\"3ffe:501:ffff:101::\":rtplen#64:rtflags=high:rtltime#1800: >> /tmp/rtadvd.conf ).`
Can anyone suggest and tell me what is wrong ?

Also attached the image of RA captured in Wireshark.


----------



## Crivens (Apr 5, 2020)

That thing is EOL since when? Please upgrade. And if you can't because a very important application needs this...


----------



## genneko (Apr 5, 2020)

I've been using RDNSS with rtadvd for a while. Not sure which version is the first one supporting it but current production releases (12.1 and 11.3) support both RDNSS and DNSSL. See rtadvd.conf(5).


----------



## Jicy (Apr 6, 2020)

Crivens said:


> That thing is EOL since when? Please upgrade. And if you can't because a very important application needs this...



Hi, Thank you for the response. As per your suggestion, I have been trying to upgrade from 7.3 to 10.3 stable version. Even after giving commands like `freebsd-update -r 10.3-RELEASE upgrade`, I get errors like    

```
FreeBSD# freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 7.3-RELEASE from update1.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 7.3-RELEASE-p10.

[B]WARNING: FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE-p7 HAS PASSED ITS END-OF-LIFE DATE.
Any security issues discovered after Sun Apr  1 00:00:00 UTC 2012
will not have been corrected.[/B]
FreeBSD# freebsd-update install
No updates are available to install.
Run '/usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch' first.
FreeBSD# /usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 7.3-RELEASE from update2.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 7.3-RELEASE-p10.

WARNING: FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE-p7 HAS PASSED ITS END-OF-LIFE DATE.
Any security issues discovered after Sun Apr  1 00:00:00 UTC 2012
will not have been corrected.
```
Does it mean like we wont be able to upgrade to a newer version from an EOL version (7.3)  ? I appreciate your help in regard to this.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2020)

Jicy said:


> I have been trying to upgrade from 7.3 to 10.3 stable version.


I would advise against this. Set up a new machine with a supported version and migrate your data. Your installation is more than 10 years old, so much has changed over that time. Oh, and 10.3 is also end-of-life (the entire 10 branch is end-of-life). Only 11.3 and 12.1 are supported at the moment. 



			FreeBSD Security Information
		




Jicy said:


> Does it mean like we wont be able to upgrade to a newer version from an EOL version (7.3) ?


Not from one that's this old, no.

This is probably a rhetorical question but what's running on that machine?


----------

